# Good day from Melbourne



## Junto (Mar 16, 2015)

My name is Koos and I am based in Melbourne, Australia. I took up windsurfing at the age of 50, so now at the age of 57 I feel that I understand the wind. I have limited sailing experience both in dinghies and keel boats. Last year we chartered a bare boat in the Whitsundays that motivated me to consider the next step. I am now considering to purchase a keel boat. I have been looking at the J/88 and SeaScape 27 but as neither of these are in Australia, I have not sailed it yet. No doubt I shall ask some questions in the relevant forums, but perhaps my login name is some indication of my current preference.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Junto said:


> My name is Koos and I am based in Melbourne, Australia. I took up windsurfing at the age of 50, so now at the age of 57 I feel that I understand the wind. I have limited sailing experience both in dinghies and keel boats. Last year we chartered a bare boat in the Whitsundays that motivated me to consider the next step. I am now considering to purchase a keel boat. I have been looking at the J/88 and SeaScape 27 but as neither of these are in Australia, I have not sailed it yet. No doubt I shall ask some questions in the relevant forums, but perhaps my login name is some indication of my current preference.


I'm in Oz as well so not going to be of much assistance re non Oz boats but welcome to the forum nonetheless.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet, Koos 

Exactly where in sunny Melbourne are you based?? There are quite a few good clubs around if you're looking to join. Although most people race, there is a small-ish cruising contingent on both Port Phillip and Westernport.

If you're keen on racing something like a J/88, may I suggest you look at the Adams 10? There is a very strong fleet on Port Phillip and they are lots of fun (and quicker than a J/88 anyway). AFAIK, the only thing faster in that 30' class is the Archambault 31.. but that requires a whole extra level of skill (and money).

....and since there isn't anywhere else to post this, here's the sunrise this morning as I motored around to the slip for annual haul-out. Enjoy!


----------



## Junto (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks Andrew and to Classic30 for your comments. I have crewed at a few clubs in the bayside area and intend to join a club soon. I am sure that talking to boat owners would be beneficial in making a good decision about purchasing a boat. Of course there will be a variety of views and I am keen to hear these.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Junto said:


> Thanks Andrew and to Classic30 for your comments. I have crewed at a few clubs in the bayside area and intend to join a club soon. I am sure that talking to boat owners would be beneficial in making a good decision about purchasing a boat. Of course there will be a variety of views and I am keen to hear these.


Righto..

Assuming it's racing you like, you might also like to subscribe to the ORCV newsletter or put yourself on their crew register. They also run the Safety & Sea Survival Course (which you'd need if you plan to race outside the Bay, and is a good idea even if you don't) and run tours of The Rip, etc.:

Ocean Racing Club of Victoria - ocean sailing, ocean racing and training

In case you weren't aware, the last of the Twilight Races is next week and there's then a bit of a lull in most club's sailing events until the Winter Series starts up in late April/early May. (Our first Winter race is May 3).

Whatever you choose to do - have fun.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

C .... is that the soon to be HMAS Adelaide in the background ?


----------



## Junto (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Classic30. I attended a course at RMYC a year or so ago before I went bare-boating. More courses would be beneficial, but I do not have current plans to participate or crew on ocean racing. To me it is more about socialising and involving the family in what I do. My windsurfing is still very enjoyable; even addictive but perhaps too selfish. Hence the decision to participate in sailing.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> C .... is that the soon to be HMAS Adelaide in the background ?


'Tis indeed.

Ugly bloomin' thing... your taxpayer's dollars at work whilst they try to get it working.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Junto said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Classic30. I attended a course at RMYC a year or so ago before I went bare-boating. More courses would be beneficial, but I do not have current plans to participate or crew on ocean racing. To me it is more about socialising and involving the family in what I do. My windsurfing is still very enjoyable; even addictive but perhaps too selfish. Hence the decision to participate in sailing.


If there's family involved, I don't suppose you'd consider the Classics would you?

Classic Yacht Association of Australia | CYAA

Possibly too slow..


----------



## Jacklawrence (Mar 18, 2015)

I really wants to visit there...!!


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Jacklawrence said:


> I really wants to visit there...!!


Well... it's easy to do - just hop on a plane and a few hours later you'll be here.  ...although we're heading into winter now, so most sane folks coming this way deviate northwards a coupla thousand miles to catch the sunshine.

I'm still waiting for a promised visit from Mr & Mrs TDW Esq. who are only just up the road. Methinks I'll be waiting a good while longer.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Classic30 said:


> Well... it's easy to do - just hop on a plane and a few hours later you'll be here.  ...although we're heading into winter now, so most sane folks coming this way deviate northwards a coupla thousand miles to catch the sunshine.
> 
> I'm still waiting for a promised visit from Mr & Mrs TDW Esq. who are only just up the road. Methinks I'll be waiting a good while longer.


Ms TDW you young upstart. We live in sin .... in more ways than one.

Nephew has just moved to Melbourne to complete his Masters at Monash. Also want to take a spin round MOMA so we may end up passing through.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

tdw said:


> Ms TDW you young upstart. We live in sin .... in more ways than one.


Well.. I know a good church around here that could fix at least one of those ways.  



tdw said:


> Nephew has just moved to Melbourne to complete his Masters at Monash. Also want to take a spin round MOMA so we may end up passing through.


Good news indeed! 

The boat is out of the water at the moment (hence the interesting pics thread), but will be back in before Easter. The weather is improving too.

Cheers, C


----------



## Junto (Mar 16, 2015)

C, not sure. Modern boats seem more convenient when there is a family involved. Of course, wooden boats can be very attractive.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Junto said:


> C, not sure. Modern boats seem more convenient when there is a family involved. Of course, wooden boats can be very attractive.


I understand.

For what it's worth (*), RMYS have recently upgraded their club-rooms and marina and seem to be a friendly bunch of people now (in contrast to a decade or so ago) and Sandringham has probably the best facilities on entire eastern shore. I know nothing of Brighton, other than it's a blooming long walk from the club-house to the marina..

At Williamstown you have two choices: RYCV is in the best spot (and has been for well over a century), but HBYC is a friendlier, cheaper, club and the pick of the two by far. The biggest advantage of being based at Williamstown (Hobson's Bay) is that, like Geelong (Corio Bay), you can most always go for a sail of some duration in all but the most extreme weather conditions. If you sail out of the eastern shore clubs, given the prevailing westerlies, there are going to be many beautiful sailing days where you can't even leave the marina without the entire crew being sea-sick.

I'm stuck where I am for now, but if I had a choice of clubs I'd pick RMYS over the others for reasons mentioned above.

Anyways, I hope you find a place you and your family can settle into sailing and wish you well in your endeavours. 

* = The above is all my opinion, of course, based on personal experience, and is probably not worth anything at all...


----------

